# Too Many Clamps!



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Hmmm...I guess you can have too many clamps! :surprise::grin:

My poor homemade drawer is stuffed to the brim. I may blow a tire any day now! >


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Look at the little wheels....

Cute!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have extra storage space for clamps, just send them up my way and I'll hang on to them for you....


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh no, I'm sure I need them more.

Let me have them.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

There's no such thing as too many clamps. Your drawer just shrunk a little, so all you gotta do is make a bigger one. Problem solved.

HJ


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The drawers above it are full of short ones! :surprise:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

bryansong said:


> Look at the little wheels....
> 
> Cute!


Yep. Cragars!! >

Bryan, they are made from 1/2 inch plywood cut with a 5 inch hole saw. I built the drawers using whatever I could find in the shop. Some sides are 3/4 inch, some are 1/2 inch, even used some pallet boards! :surprise:

I was able to make good use of some wasted space.
Mike


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great idea for using "lost" space, Mike. Clever.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

That is NOT "too many" clamps. I have about three times that number.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The Hobbyist said:


> That is NOT "too many" clamps. I have about three times that number.


Don't worry. I have many more. But I doubt I will buy any more. I'm out of room.:frown:


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> There's no such thing as too many clamps. Your drawer just shrunk a little, so all you gotta do is make a bigger one. Problem solved.
> 
> HJ


What he said. And you need room for those "special" clamps that you only use once in a while but couldn't do without. I still have the Universal clamps that were used to make face frame BK (before Kreg), recently put back into service with a larger link so that I can clamp 2x4's for pocket screws. And the little Universal panel clamps come in handy when making big pieces out of little ones - not sure that they even make these any more.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I here what y'all are saying. The Bessey's have their own rack over in one corner beside/behind the dust collector. A hand full of five foot pipe clamps also occupy that corner. In another corner, I have the shorter pipe clamps hanging on a rack. I'm full up! :grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Don't worry. I have many more. But I doubt I will buy any more. I'm out of room.:frown:


Until they come out with a "new" type. You won't be able to resist!!


HJ

You'll just have to have em.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Don't worry. I have many more. But I doubt I will buy any more. I'm out of room.:frown:


Until they come out with a "new" type. You won't be able to resist!!

You'll just have to have em.

HJ

Or if that nasty 4 letter word comes up ............. SALE!!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Always been told you can never have to many clamps but, Mike, you might be getting close.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Mr. Stringer,

I used to have Cragers on my 67 Chevelle. They looked better than any other of the wheels that I've ever had In fact, I could use some new wheels on my truck as I'm having some flaking going on. I wish I, well, I guess there not in the budget right now.

About those little wooden wheels of yours, I have made a few wheels while cutting holes and just threw them in my scrap box where my 2 year old grandson found them. What a great find by him. He likes to pull all of the pieces out and lay them on the floor in some pattern. I look forward to the times we'll have working on things in the shop.

I'm like you when it comes to needing things and scrounge the shop looking for something that will work.

Thanks for the pictures and the great ideas.

Bryan


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, that little cart with big wheels is a great idea. Just enough ground clearance to move freely in and out of the space. I love clever!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

HD recently had a set of short Bessy clamps in a 4 pack for about $20. I stocked up. They have nice, thick steel shafts, especially compared to the cheap HF clamps that used to be my favorite. The thin shafts seem to bow easily and throw the assembly out of square. All of these clamps hang at the end of those wire shelves on adjustable wall brackets. Perfect fit. Wish I could find more of those Bessys on sale, I'd buy a few more.

Mike, you're the first person I know of who keeps clamps in a drawer. There appeared to be a lot of small wood scraps mixed in, are those spacers to prevent clamp-caused indents?


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> Great idea for using "lost" space, Mike. Clever.


Yes sir, I have a lot of lost space, and a lot of stuff everywhere, so Im going to take your idea and make some of those riding boxes. :wink:


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

BTW Mike did you just use glue and nails? No pocket holes?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Mike, you're the first person I know of who keeps clamps in a drawer. There appeared to be a lot of small wood scraps mixed in, are those spacers to prevent clamp-caused indents?


Yes sir. I use them when clamping the good stuff to prevent dents. Some are pieces of melamine. You know, the "no-stick-to-me-stuff".

Those drawers are easily within reach of whatever I am dong. The short clamps get used a lot. :grin:


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Too many clamps. Hmm, I think Mike is trying to mess with our heads. lol

Neat solution though.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

kp91 said:


> I have extra storage space for clamps, just send them up my way and I'll hang on to them for you....


Beat me to it....LOL.

Strange to hear a wood worker complaining that they have TOO MANY clamps....


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Some of those clamps got a good workout today. Those drawers are so handy because the clamps are right in front of me at knee height or at my feet waiting for their call to work! :dance3:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

It's kinda funny as the first thing people say when they go in my garage is what's with all the clamps .
I just tell them members at a router forum put me up to it :grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

"It's kinda funny as the first thing people say when they go in my garage is what's with all the clamps .
I just tell them members at a router forum put me up to it "



I thought they were to clamp all the insulation in place.

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> "It's kinda funny as the first thing people say when they go in my garage is what's with all the clamps .
> I just tell them members at a router forum put me up to it "
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly, but now I'm getting a little concerned about squirrel's


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Those big ole Bessey clamps ought to make short work of those squriels.,

Herb


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

bryansong said:


> Oh no, I'm sure I need them more.
> 
> Let me have them.


I would suspect that any day now the "Clamp Police" will show up at Mike's door. They're best sent out of the country. We here have large clamp storage facilities. Send them directly to me for safekeeping. I'll put them in storage and send one anytime needed.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> "It's kinda funny as the first thing people say when they go in my garage is what's with all the clamps .
> I just tell them members at a router forum put me up to it "
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

RainMan1 said:


> It's kinda funny as the first thing people say when they go in my garage is what's with all the clamps .
> I just tell them members at a router forum put me up to it :grin:



But, Rick, we also tell you to insulate but you don't take any notice?????


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> But, Rick, we also tell you to insulate but you don't take any notice?????


:agree: :sarcastic: :sarcastic: :haha: :dance3:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> But, Rick, we also tell you to insulate but you don't take any notice?????


Well , I don't have a come back for that one :grin:





RÖENTGEEP said:


> :agree: :sarcastic: :sarcastic: :haha: :dance3:


Holy smokes , there even laughing at me in Mexico . This lack of insulation has gone viral .
Next thing you know the Pope is going to tweet about it :lol:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rick,

I bet they're laughing at you in places even farther than Mexico.

HJ

Didn't know insulation could be so entertaining!!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Rick,
> 
> I bet they're laughing at you in places even farther than Mexico.
> 
> ...


Yes I'm thinking global :|


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Yes I'm thinking global :|


I think you could be right Rick.>>>


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

old55 said:


> I think you could be right Rick.>>>


There probably bored and talking about it on the ISS as we speak


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

The Pope said he was going to comment about your lack of insulation but since he likes to keep a positive attitude he decided not to. Oh wait he did have something positive to say about. He said he was positive you were never going to do it.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Allright, enough with the piling on.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah, he's starting to like it.

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Yeah, he's starting to like it.
> 
> HJ


Not really :|

I am booking a few days off this week as its gorgeous out . If I can get my trench dug and electrical in , hopefully I can at least get the ceiling started , then even if it's cold I can still get a wall insulated here or there . We'll see


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Rent a backhoe and go for it.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Rent a backhoe and go for it.
> 
> Herb


I would Herb but there's no room . Gotta be done by hand :|

The good news is the neighbor is going to give it s go tommorow . The guys a machine


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Still raining off and on here! There is a low sitting over the Houston area drawing in moisture...and raining on my parade.


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey Ranman,

Remember the ant and the grasshopper. Winter is coming. You could get stuck in the shop and exposure would get you without insulation


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Still raining off and on here! There is a low sitting over the Houston area drawing in moisture...and raining on my parade.


We'll send it to California where it's needed Mike . They just raised the price of meat here because of there drought , and we get our cows locally?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"I just tell them members at a router forum put me up to it"

Heh...not working for the 'insulating' though, is it.
If INCRA or KREG made insulation, this'd be done by now.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> "I just tell them members at a router forum put me up to it"
> 
> Heh...not working for the 'insulating' though, is it.
> If INCRA or KREG made insulation, this'd be done by now.


Dan , as of 5 o'clock today I'm off till Monday . Now if I can stay off the beer maybe I can get the ceiling done after the electrician does his thing . A trench is getting dug as we speak for a new service . The conduit the last owner put in only fits a 30 amp power cable , and there's no room in the duct to go any bigger so it has to be re routed . 4 gauge copper alone is going to be close to a grand , not to mention the electrician's time and parts . The electrician wants to go with aluminum for the garage feed , but I'm staying with copper . 
Then it's another $1500 to do just the ceiling , and that's not doing the walls yet . 
If I could have the ceiling done I'd be pretty happy though , as I can stop rushing and finish the walls later in the October . I think I may have heat this winter


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Outstanding. I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Outstanding. I love it when a plan comes together.


Well it hasn't come together yet , but I'm working on it . Man I'd love to have a heated shop this winter :|


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Beer stays colder longer when it's not in a heated room.

HJ


----------



## Thehappywoodbutcher (Aug 18, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> Hmmm...I guess you can have too many clamps! :surprise::grin:
> 
> My poor homemade drawer is stuffed to the brim. I may blow a tire any day now! >


I'll send you my address and you can send me some of the clamps. I am always willing to help out a fellow woodworker.


----------



## mancave (Dec 8, 2009)

I can house some of your extra clamps, but doubt anyone has too many clamps.

Gene


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Setting Up Shop*

The Clamp Emporium
M T Stringer, Proprietor

:wink:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well it hasn't come together yet , but I'm working on it . Man I'd love to have a heated shop this winter :|


Can't recall if you shop is in the garage or an out building. Mine is in a shed in the back yard. We get COLD here too, so I bought a radio controlled electrical switch the heater gets plugged into so I can pre heat the shop for awhile before I go out there. 

The control I got is "Skylink's Indoor/Outdoor PA-318, which was designed to operate a 1,500 watt load at 120 volts of alternating current (120VAC) for either lights or small appliances. To use this device simply plug the PA-318 into an Indoor/Outdoor AC outlet, then plug in the device you wish to control. After the device is properly installed and programmed you will be able to control lights or small appliances wirelessly with any Skylinkhome transmitter.

This link gets you to a version that you can control from a smart phone. Very long range and easily handles a heater. I would make sure you have a heater that is not computerized, just on/off. http://www.amazon.com/Skylink-PA-318-1500W-Plug-In-Receiver/dp/B0051BTTP0/ref=pd_bxgy_60_img_z Mine runs a 1500 watt ceramic heater.

Picture below is about all there is to it. Plug it in, follow the programming instructions to the letter. Find a safe place for the remote. Signal goes through walls for a couple hundred feet.


----------



## Rosenfelder (Feb 1, 2013)

*impossible*

You cannot have too many clamps, or tools, or musical instruments, or photo accessories, or microphones, or extension cords.

Have fun be safe.

J.R.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Or routers...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Rosenfelder said:


> You cannot have too many clamps, or tools, or musical instruments, or photo accessories, or microphones, or extension cords.
> 
> Have fun be safe.
> 
> J.R.


I here ya, John.

You are right on. :grin:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Or guns and ammo
Herb


----------



## A. C. (Mar 10, 2014)

You do *not* have too many clamps. Neither do I (see attached photo).

Actually I inherited nearly all of those from my father, who bought them at Boeing surplus when it was open to the public. I think he got most of them at 50 cents an inch. Many of the C clamps are a bit wobbly and some are not quite straight, but they work well enough.


----------

